# corns???



## feufeuille (Aug 30, 2009)

Why manufacturers introduce rice, maize and wheat in their kibble?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Are you asking why? That should be the most obvious answer to anyone on the forum! 
MONEY.......................................Money is always the bottom line and those products are cheap fillers to put in kibble.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

feufeuille said:


> Why manufacturers introduce rice, maize and wheat in their kibble?


They're far cheaper than any quality ingredients out there. Especially corn. Corn is a fraction of the cost of any named meat source, so they throw a ton of it in the food to bulk it up and convince you your dog is an omnivore and that their food is "complete and balanced" so you'll buy it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

its cheap, especially since most corn is genetially modified its pretty much used for everything, feeding livestock, poultry and dogs/cats.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Its a cheap filler easy for them to put into their crap foods to make the dogs feel full and satisfied and effect their health! Its a horrible ingredient that premium companys stick away from. Go with good quality food that has none of the bad ingredients, soy, wheat, corn ect!


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

feufeuille said:


> Why manufacturers introduce rice, maize and wheat in their kibble?


One of these three just doesn't belong here, one of these three isn't the same...can you guess which one?

Answer is Wheat. Rice (white) and Corn are both non-allergenic and when cooked not dangerous for carnivores, and both gluten free. Wheat is gluten source protein, not suitable for carnivores and some would argue part of the direct connection to allergies.

Like Unosmom had mentioned and I have in the past, Gods given corn is hard to come by for GM corn dominates the market (Monsanto Round-Up Ready Pesticide Resistant corn). Corn therefore has lost that _natural_ appeal
if you're trying to feed in that direction, like avoiding the massive pesticide spray down on crops. However, that does not excuse the fact corn is gluten free and considered safe for those this Celiac disease.

Wheat on the other hand can be used as protein source for dogs because of the gluten. Manufactures can escape the higher costs of animal source proteins and that can lead to just flavored toasted cereals with the essence of meat, rather than something more beneficial to the dogs like meat and fat
proteins.

Now, please acknowledge the fact at not one time did I mention what I feed so you don't have to get all your panties in bind just because I want to discuss a topic. Talks to points I make if you care, but you don't need start getting all over my case about what I feed. Yes they are all filler ingredients and arguably not necessary in carnivore feeding. We all know that to be true, but there are indeed better options than others when it comes to ingredients.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

It's a filler, and it's CHEAP, so dog food companies make more money.


----------



## steve (Sep 29, 2009)

Could you please describe to me just how corn and rice are "gluten free" Many foods use Rice or Corn gluten in their ingredient panel. Another thing to keep in mind is that alot of Canadian made lower brand food use Wheat as a ingredient because of it's quantity in Canada. Any time you see any form of gluten whether it rice, corn, or wheat stay away as it is a protein alternative to meat proteins.

Steve


----------

